# Free cut optimization software?



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a list of the pieces I need to cut, but I'm finding it quite annoying to figure out what I need to go ask for at the lumber yard. I found this:

http://cutlistplus.com/

but it seems like extreme overkill since I don't really care about the optimization, I just want to make sure I get enough wood, and in lengths that will fit in my vehicle.

Does anyone know of any free software that will do something simple like this?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Gray Matter with pencil paper and tape measure for support functions.

Ed


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

What he said. Lay out the project on graph paper, keeping in mind that plywood is stronger one way than the other. That is important for the support sides of a cabinet.


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

I use a program called Sheet Layout. You can get the free download that is full function but it limits the number of pieces you can load. The full version is only $35 which is what I have. Saves me a bunch of time and money in planning sheet good usage. You can plan dimensional lumber as well.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just Bill said:


> What he said. Lay out the project on graph paper, keeping in mind that plywood is stronger one way than the other. That is important for the support sides of a cabinet.


Now this is new to me. I have never heard that. What's the proper orientation and how can you tell?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Layout may not apply to cabinet grade plywood, but construction grade plywood has more strength lengthwise than widthwise. That is why there are markings showing strength for various stud widths.


----------



## MiaoMiao (Dec 2, 2010)

I've tried BoardPlanner (http://www.vivbuilder.se, go to BoardPlanner) a while ago and it was simply to use and I liked it's simplicty. You get a few alternatives for the layout and it's possible to print them out on a paper.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

daviddoria said:


> I have a list of the pieces I need to cut, but I'm finding it quite annoying to figure out what I need to go ask for at the lumber yard. I found this:
> 
> http://cutlistplus.com/
> 
> ...


I tried this too... It took some time to figure it out but once I got it working it created a pretty good materials list for me. The problem is that it uses what you have in inventory and doesn't tell you what to go and buy. Since I can buy lumber in all sorts of widths and lengths, I had to go into the inventory and enter a line item for every reasonable length of lumber. So I had 4/4 Red Oak in 6', 8', 10', and 12' and by 2", 4", 6" and so on... Otherwise it was telling me to use a 4/4 x 12" x 12' board and cut 8"x 6' out of each one leaving a lot of waste. Once I entered the inventory, it worked pretty well.

David


----------



## optimalcut.com (Jul 21, 2012)

I dont quite understand. Do you already know the sheet sizes from which you will cut the pieces?


----------

